# PFD Vs Piece dyed



## dheer1um (Jan 14, 2007)

Any idea where I can get detailed info on PFD Vs piece dyed , in terms of T shirt quality, ease of dyeing and printing.

PFD is good for customization but doesnt it have any pitfalls?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dheer1um said:


> PFD is good for customization but doesnt it have any pitfalls?


Its main pitfall is that by buying and using PFD you are taking on the jobs and risks that you had previously been leaving to a manufacturer. An inconsistent dye batch becomes your problem instead of theirs, inconsistent shrinkage becomes your problem instead of theirs, etc. Because you won't necessarily be dyeing the garments to the same standards as the manufacturer (for better or worse) your results might differ... that could mean more or less shrinkage, making their size chart obsolete for example (and your sizing odd).

On the other hand they are designed for that purpose, so if all goes well it just offers you more options for less cost.


----------

